# … Mais, c’est quoi ce musée de la clarinette ?



## superelton

Je suis en train de traduire un script français. Je n'ai pas la vidéo. Une fille dit "Mais, c’est quoi ce musée de la clarinette?". Je voudrai savoir si cette expression a un sens figuré et dans ce cas, comment je pourrai le traduire?
Merci!


----------



## L'equilibrista

Ciao superelton

Se "clarinette" in questo caso abbia altre connotazioni dipende molto dal contesto che hai, vedi se ti suggerisce qualche significato secondario. E comunque facciamo appello ai madrelingua.

Non so, mi viene in mente, a parte la traduzione letterale, che "clarinette" possa stare per "piffero, cavolo". Cioè riferendosi a una cosa di poca importanza. 
Ma mi sono proprio buttato, senza un minimo di contesto è difficile a dirsi.


----------



## superelton

Intanto molte grazie per la risposta.
Finalmente mi è arrivato il video. Tra poco lo guardo e vedo se le immagini suggeriscono qualcosa. Forse è semplicemente "cos'è questo casino"? 
Potrò capire meglio dopo. Grazie ancora.


----------



## superelton

Risolto. La ragazza entra in una stanza che non riconosce e dice "mais, c'est quoi ce musée de la clarinette?" perché contiene molti oggetti che riguardano la musica.


----------



## s0-psychedelik

Boh'... Pur abitando in francia, ed essendo francese... non l'ho mai sentita questa... mai e poi mai ... sorry... !


----------



## superelton

Rivedendo il video ho scoperto che non era un'espressione, ma l'interlocutrice parlava proprio di un museo del clarinetto: veniva inquadrata una stanza con oggetti di musica ed anche un clarinetto!
Mistero risolto... Grazie lo stesso...


----------



## s0-psychedelik

Ok  ciao !


----------

